# 4 Missing Vizslas in Rockland, Maine!



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

In case anyone here is the midcoast Maine area or has contacts there, please be on the lookout for 4 Vizslas that went missing today in the Bog area on Dodge Mountain in Rockland. There is a reward for return of the dogs. Call 691-5415 or 594-8082.

http://knox.villagesoup.com/member/...ntain/486807?cid=447889#.T0qDSrNwfMg.facebook


----------

